# Crows attacking windows!



## Spicey (2 May 2007)

I've just had my new windows installed only to find blood and guts spattered all over them after a couple of days! It didn't take long before I discovered that they were being attacked by crows - of course the s**t all over my granite window sills did help to determine this! 
I have done some research and it seems that they are attacking their reflections! Previous posters here have complained about the same thing but I have yet to find anyone with a remedy for the situation! The idea of hanging pictures of Willie O'Dea inside the windows or putting netting outside the windows doesn't really appeal to me!

Has anyone solved the problem?

Spicey


----------



## PGD1 (2 May 2007)

stick a picture of a bigger bird on the window?


----------



## stano (2 May 2007)

A scare crow beside the window??

A no!  Is there a bird that they are scared of, print off a pitcure of it and stick it on the inside of your window.
My mam had a bird do this and she stuck plastic sparrow hawk in the window, it did the trick.
Stano


----------



## usual (2 May 2007)

I had this problem some years ago and i tried everything to no avail. Eventually,i put carrier bags out the windows for a few days,and the flapping noise kept them away.They never came back. Worth a try.


----------



## teapot1 (2 May 2007)

it may sound but a cat or dog toy that looks real might work.


----------



## Square Mile (3 May 2007)

Hello

I stayed in a house in France a couple of years ago and the owner had a similar probem.  

She resolved the problem by hanging an old CD on a length of fishing line from the top of each window (inside of the window).  The constant movement of light reflecting off the shiny surface of the cd acted as a deterrant.

SM


----------



## demoivre (3 May 2007)

You could try a decoy bird of prey such as this flying Kestrel.


----------



## kgnt (3 May 2007)

I have had the same problem periodically for last twelve months in rented house. they land on balcony outside bedroom, see their reflection in the window and attack. it can start as early as 5AM in the summer and it can go on all morning. incredibly noisy. have tried a scarecrow - inflatable punchbag in front of window - that worked but deflated after three months, bags blow away and look awful, badminton net only managed to capture birds so they could make more noise, crap a lot and then get away. some locals suggested shooting a crow and hanging the body off the balcony rail - not for me thanks. finally found a solution that works this week - cover the outside of the window with bubble wrap, it lets the light through but stops any reflection and it doesn't look too bad from outside. good luck!


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2007)

I'd stand outside with a baseball bat...could be great fun!


----------



## slookie (29 Apr 2009)

Bringing this back up. We moved into our new build in December and this has only started happening for the past 4 mornings. At first I couldn't figure out what it was, as the banging was so loud it sounded like someone at the front door! They start pecking at the window frame. Then the CAW CAWING starts. It starts before 6 am as soon as it is any way bright, and it is only at 2 of the windows in the front of the house - the bedroom also happens to be at the front. Any suggestions? Would pulling down the blinds at night time help?


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

I loved some of the asnwers in this thread,

My fav was standing outside with a baseball bat.

But I think the solution is to tie a red balloon outside the window with a black dot in the middle of it.

The various birds will think it's an animal.

Just don't put too many out otherwise the local kids will think there is a party inside then you'll have to bring the baseball bat back out (soft one of course)


----------



## ophelia (29 Apr 2009)

As far as I know this only happens at this time of the year when the male birds (not just crows, blue tits do it too) start looking for a mate. They see the reflection (their own) of a male bird and attack it as they see it as competition.


----------



## slookie (29 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> But I think the solution is to tie a red balloon outside the window with a black dot in the middle of it.
> 
> The various birds will think it's an animal.


 
Ahmm....not really an option. People passing will be calling the guys in the white coats, I'd say, especially as we have no kids.


----------



## ney001 (29 Apr 2009)

I would try hanging a wind chime outside the window - preferably with some reflective material etc on it, the noise will scare them away and people won't think you're mad!


----------



## bren1916 (29 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> But I think the solution is to tie a red balloon outside the window with a black dot in the middle of it.


 
Alternatively 'Tippi' - you could tie a yallow ribbon round the old oak tree...


----------



## Lex Foutish (29 Apr 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Alternatively 'Tippi' - you could tie a yallow ribbon round the old oak tree...


 
And it should be done at Dawn!


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And it should be done at Dawn!


 
Not that you'd know what dawn is like


----------



## g1g (29 Apr 2009)

crows have gone mad near my house too. There was around 20 in my small garden today all fighting with each other and making so much noise on my roof I thought someone was breaking in!


----------



## S.L.F (30 Apr 2009)

slookie said:


> Ahmm....not really an option. People passing will be calling the guys in the white coats, I'd say, especially as we have no kids.


 
They'll probably be calling anyway....



bren1916 said:


> Alternatively 'Tippi' - you could tie a *yallow* ribbon round the old oak tree...


 
Yallow?


----------



## johnnygman (30 Apr 2009)

This is hillarious ive never heard of anything like this before, novelty probably wears off pretty quick id imagine though.
Baseball bat could be tricky one with the ISPCA 
Love the one about hanging a dead crow of the rail, what sight! problem is it might scare just about every living thing.. though this might be good enough enough to keep away the election canvassers not sure though they are persisstant lol


----------



## jmrc (30 Apr 2009)

Crows,,,, two words: Twelve gauge......


----------



## Roundy# (1 May 2009)

Shoot the feckers is the only job.........believe me.........I've used stuffed animals on the cills, pictures of owls and hawks....none of these worked.......but a blast of double barrel did the trick...........now does anyone know of a good window repairer??


----------



## MandaC (1 May 2009)

This is a brilliant thread.  Sorry for laughing, because it is probably not funny when it is happening, but it is so bizarre.


----------



## Swallows (1 May 2009)

I had this problem some time ago. They peck at the seals on the windows looking for nesting material. They go for anyhing shiny and take it back to their nest. They attack car windows as well.


----------



## slookie (1 May 2009)

Problem solved...I hope. Sprayed a bit of Domestos on the cill and no sign of them last 2 mornings. Was told it would do the trick...fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Spicey (2 Jul 2009)

Hey Slookie!

Did the Domestos do the trick long term? 
I started this thread back in 2007 and I still have them attacking us! 
I reckon they bring their worms etc. onto the window sills and beat them to death against the window as there is always blood & guts left after them! They wake up the kids & everything!

Spicey


----------

